# Coleman Mach thermostadt wiring problem



## Rumrunner (Dec 5, 2021)

Just had a new Coleman airconditioner installed. Tech is having problem wiring in the new thermostadt so we need the wire codes . Unit is a 2011 Outback 260 FL Aniversary Addition. Thermostadt is the Coleman Mach manual with red, blue, white, green, gray, yellow wires. Thanks for any help, its hot in Florida!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Not sure exactly what you are looking for. If the tech installed the new AC, then he knows what color wire goes to which terminal on the AC unit. Here is a copy of the manual from when I switched out my thermostat years ago and some pics. Not sure if they will help.


----------



## Rumrunner (Dec 5, 2021)

thefulminator said:


> Not sure exactly what you are looking for. If the tech installed the new AC, then he knows what color wire goes to which terminal on the AC unit. Here is a copy of the manual from when I switched out my thermostat years ago and some pics. Not sure if they will help.
> View attachment 32170
> 
> View attachment 32172
> ...


----------



## Rumrunner (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks for the photos. So far the airconditioner, ceiling control unit, were replaced. All without luck. New thermostadt arrives today. Tech unsure of wiring as he did not photograph/diagram as I would of done. I know he did not combine the greens and yellows like in your pix.....Thanks again


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you zoom in really tight, it looks like the greens and yellows aren't combined. There are two wire connectors, one in front of the other. The front one is green to green and the back one is yellow to yellow.


----------



## Rumrunner (Dec 5, 2021)

Yes I can see that now. The new thermostadt should come today. I saw another post with wiring therm -wall - red to green-blue to blue--white to black--grey to white--green to green--yellow to yellow Does that match yours? Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I replaced that thermostat already and to see how the wires are hooked up I would have to go to the storage lot and take it off the wall. See if what you need is here. Linky


----------



## Rumrunner (Dec 5, 2021)

Three AC techs have not found the problem! Coleman Mac AC, Mach Thermostat, and control box all new! By tying the yellows and greens can run everything but thermostat has to be manually turned on/off ---temperature setting does nothing. This emergency wiring is the only way we can cool as other wiring combinations would not work. Its 87 degrees here in the Everglades ! I have sent the photos to Keystone and hopefully they or some forum AC wizard has a answer.


----------



## Rumrunner (Dec 5, 2021)

FINALLY ! After a frustrating,expensive week AC works. Replacement Coleman thermostat was defective!!!! Took a neighbor not the techs to think to test it! I wired in a new digatal Pro 1 T701 and all is good. $$$$$$ lesson learned! Now going fishing.


----------



## Rumrunner (Dec 5, 2021)

Works but still a glitch, the fan in AC runs blowing air when the Heat/Fan is on.....


----------

